# Automobile winch?



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys I have an idea and want to see if anyone has done something like this. I have a warn winch that is in one of my race car trailers. It is just a normal winch with the plug in remote. I know I can get a control for it to mount to the handlebars of the four wheeler. My issue is, will this 3700 lb winch require any different electrical components or can I just hook it to the battery. Also, can I just silicone all of the seams and it be pretty safe to dunk? I will get a picture of it up here soon so y'all can see what it is exactly. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't see why not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They make 4000 & 5000# winches for atv's so you should be fine, just need the right solinoid.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

That's what I was wondering about. Why would I need a solenoid for the ATV if I don't have one on the winch in the trailer? It is just hooked straight to the battery. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't see the picture for whatever reason, but if the remote plugs right into the side of the winch it probably has a internal contactor. Thus by using this logic the handlebar switch if made for it would probably use the same internal contactor.


The purpose of the contactor is to use the remote switch at the handlebars to actuate the winch. Because the light duty wiring at the handlebar switch would not be large enough to handle the massive current draw that the winch creates a contactor is used. It's nothing more than a pair of heavy duty relays. 

Your winch probably has this built in and provided you can waterproof it should work the same as any other setup. The only problem I can forsee is if the internal contactor dies or if you can't get it waterproof enough it might not last too long and replacing it if inside might not be very fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah.. That. :bigok:


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

That's all what I was thinking. Now I just hope I can water proof it!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

